# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  SUB2010

## Athlons

Labsvakars forumiešiem!...
Domājāt, ka likšu Jūs visus mierā...  ::  nope...
Lēnā garā ķibinot savu gadsimta *čipampu*, nespēju atturēties no, kādu brīdi jau mani urķējošas, domas par aktīvo subvūferi realizēšanas... zinu, gan jau tulīt kāds atradīsies un teiks, ka nafig tev tādu vajadzēja, mūzikai jau pietiek tikai ar labām platjoslas skandām, subs ir tikai kino vajadzīgs... utt, utml... zinu, visu šito zinu un nestrīdos... pac atbalstu viedokli, ka labas stereo grīdinieces ir labākais risinājums... bet tomēr... manā īpašumā ir tikai radiotehnikas plaukta rigondas un vasarnīcā pārbūvētas (t.s. šķūnings...) plaukta izmēra skandas no aiwa "mūzikas centra", jebšu mikrosistēmas... un šīm visām kā likums apakšas sākas no 60...80 Hz... respektīvi bass tāds pašvaks...

Gatavojieties uz lasīšanu...  ::  te būs mans divu nedēļas nogaļu veikums...

Tad nu tā... saskatoties biedra osscar veikumus, kā arī i-neta plašumos atrodamo, apsverot visus par un pret izgatavošanas sarežģītības un izmaksu lieluma ziņā, nonācu pie tāda lūk kompromisa:
1) Skaļrunis, draiveris, cauciet kā gribiet - *RRR 75 ZT 1 - 8* - tipa lēts, bet labs... lai cik tas nebūtu paradoksāli...
2) Pastiprinātājs, amps... - 2xTDA7294 - tiltā, lai nepietrūkst jaudas un tāpēc, ka tādas platītes ar mikrenēm, jau salodētas man mētājās kastē...
3) Noformējums - klasika ar fāzinvertoru - tāpēc, ka "bandpasu" gemorojs lielāks uzbūvēt, bet slēgtai kastei pa mazu efektivitāte...

Tāpat kā pastiprinātājus, arī trafu un citus nepieciešamos materiālus, centos salasīt no pieejamiem, lai nebūtu daudz naudas jāizdod vis' ko pērkot... _crisis_, kā nekā...
-> skaļrunis - diemžēl jāpērk, bet vismaz būz perfektā kārtībā, nevis gadiem jāts un ar velnsviņzin' ar kādiem parametriem...
-> amps - ir...
-> preapms ar filtru priekš suba - jāpērk - visvienkāršākais, uz ātru roku pieejamais, poļu *AVT2449B*...
-> trafs - no YKU020 stāv nelietots...
-> barošanas bloks - kondieri 2x10000 uF ir, platīte *AVT1505A*...
-> pārējās elektronikas detaļas krājumos atradīsies...
-> korpuss - sāpīgākā problēma... vajadzētu biezu, 25 mm skaideni vai saplāksni, bet naudas žēl...  ::  tā nu es apskatījos, kādi man vasarnīcā krājumi, un secināju, ka lielā daudzumā pieejamas vecu mēbeļu plātnes - visāda draza, bet kaut ko jau var salasīt... 

Tad es ņēmu talkā WinISD beta un mātes googles programmu sketch up un sāku dizainēt...
gribējās tādu īsti kompaktu sataisīt, bet... šizikas likumus neviens vēl nau atcēlis, un bez 50 litriem ar konkrēto skaļruni nekas prātīgs nesanāk... tātad tilpums 50 litri... nu mazliet mazāk, bet tas būtiski neko nemaina...
teorētiskā līkne:



Trubu skaits divas, regulētas, tip', uz 26 Hz...

Izskatīties varētu apmēram šādi:



un jā, fāzinvertoru novietojumu skatījos, kā smukāk...  :: 

Tā kā mēbeļu plates pieejamas biezumā no 18 līdz 20 mm, kas ir tā kā bik' pa plānu priekš suba, nospriedu (kā man pašam gribētos ticēt - viedi), ka jātaisa dubultā...



Tālāk sākās divu dienu zāģēšanas maratons 30+ grādos... ripzāģa man protams nav... tad nu lūk, ar sentēvu metodēm - rocinieku tev būs zāģēt... he he he...

darba skices:



Pardon! par sliktās kvalitātes bildēm... līdzi paķēries bija tikai teļefons...

Sazāģējot lielāko daļu, paralēli līmēju kopā sānus un augšējās, apakšējās plates... priekšējās divas detaļas atstāju nesalīmētas, lai varētu iestrādāt skaļruni...
svētdienas pēcpusdienā saskrūvēju kasti kopā... zin'... iestiept istabā nebija nemaz tik viegli... žēl nav svaru... derētu nosvērt...  :: 

Pa nedēļas darba dienām sagādāju trūkstošo skaļruni un argusa poļu kitus...
Dažas piebildes par tiem kitiem... barošanas bloka platīte mani tīri labi apmierināja, visus elementus var reāli normāli saodēt, gan lielākus, gan mazākus, ir varāki varianti paredzēti... bet tas filtra kits gan mani neiepriecināja... līdzi nenāk visas detaļas, kas parādītas shēmā, un nākas lasīt aprakstu poļu valodā, lai saprastu, kas ir izmainīts... nu ok, izbūros cauri... bet vēl lielāku... erm... "pārsteigumu" manī radīja tas, ka nav padomāts par "zemi"... respektīvi, signāla vadiem jābūt neekranētiem, jo "zemi" vienkārši nav kur pielodēt... savādi gan... bet tas tā offtopikam...  :: 

Pa nedēļas vidu aizdevos uz vasarnīcu un iestrādāju skaļruni... smuki...  :: 

Sestdienas rītā salodēju pastiprinātāju "uz ātru roku"... protams, nemaz tik ātri negāja... diemžēl nemāku ātri... pastiprinātājam matti.lv ar zemēm - fonē diezgan jūtami, bet po... man  galvenais, lai varu notestēt... kad būs pabeigta kaste, uzkonstruēšu normālu un pielikšu



> '...kā polipu kastes ārpusē - ērti!...


 Paldies par ideju!...  :: 

Tā nu man, protams, sestdienas pēcpusdienā "iedegās" - vajag notestēt...  :: 
Lidoju uz dāču un līdz desmitiem vakarā izdevās salikt kopā testa komplektu...

Iepazīstieties, tas ir viņš:



neliels ieskats iekšpusē:



testa "setups" - mans čipamps, fiksais subamps, sony plejeris, ko uzskatu par ļoti veiksmīgu pirkumu savulaik, laptops, šķūnētās aiwas skandas un viņš:



visiem baigi patīk likt savu subu "testa video", kas bildēti ar telefonu, vai kko tamlīzīgu, tad nu es arī nofilmēju...  :: 

*YOUTUBE VIDEO ŠEIT*

Kkad būs pabeigts un būs brīvāks laiks, nofilmēšu video ar kvalitatīvāku skaņu un bildi, lai arī Jums visiem tiek...  :: 

Par skaņu...
bliež jau pieklājīgi... protams, kaste ir tikai saskrūvēta, nav salīmēta un hermētiska, nav kārtīga pakojuma iekšpusē (kaut ko ievadīju, bet par maz)... uzreiz ir jūtams plašais darbības diapazons poļu subfiltra kitam... 150 Hz - nu nafig tik augstu?... teorētiskā līkne:



Manuprāt filtrs nelaiž cauri zemākās frekvences un nogriež arī vēlu... gribu citu līkni, nepatīk man tā dūkšana... subu vajag tikai pašām apakšām...
darba uzdevums skaidrs: jāmēģina piedzīt komponentes šitam pašam kitam, bet vis ticamāk, jākonstruē pašam filtrs ar vēlamajām īpašībām... internetā informācijas netrūkst...  :: 

Nobeigumā...
Laikam jau man patika efekts, ko dod subs... jo klausoties Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene 2 no Aero albuma, es pieķēru sevi stulbi smaidot... vienkārši klausījos un stulbi smaidīju kā idiots...  ::

----------


## osscar

Labs veikums  ::  mans arī vēl testa stadijā mētājas, esmu sašpaktelējis, bet tajā karstumā jau nosvīdu vienu koka skrūvi izskrūvējot ...nu i napig, jāpagaida vēsāks laiks, tad krāsošu.

----------


## Zigis

Tas poļu filtrs frekvenci vispār regulē? Vispār jau nav dārgs, tikai 3Ls zemē nomesti. Pamēģini šo, ļoti labi regulē un vienkāršs. Tas it tikai pliks regulējams filtrs. Jaudas regulātoru gan jau ka pats piedomāsi, fāzi var pārslēgt, vienkārši apmetot skaļruņa vadus otrādi.
Ja tev kaste no skaidenes, kaut arī divās kārtās, efektīvi var samazināt paneļu vibrāciju ar šķērsbrusām un starpsienām.

----------


## Zigis

Ļoti efektīvi vibrāciju samazināšanai un stingrībai ir tāda caurumaina starpsiena, kā šinī tumbā:
http://homepage.mac.com/tlinespeakers/F ... 1a-map.pdf
Vēl ir labi ja to caurumu skaļrunim uztaisa ļoti precīzi, tā lai piespiež magnētu, tas skalruņa groza vibrācijas ari atslogo. Svarīgi to starpsienu ielikt nesimetriski, lai ir novirzīta no centra ass. 
Un tad vēl kādu koku vajadžētu iekombinēt perpendikulāri, lai savelk/iespīlē sānu malas, arī novirzītu no centra.
Veiksmi!

----------


## Slowmo

Man izskatās, ka fāzu invertors ir pārāk tuvu aizmugurējai sienai. Un vēl jau labāk bija piemeklēt lielāka diametra trubu nevis likt divas atsevišķas. Tas, lai mazāk svilpotu.

----------


## Athlons

hai! visiem...
paldies Zigim par padomiem, būs viela pārdomām... protams, ka tas poļu kits frekvenci neregulē, bet kā jau teicu, tas uz ātru roku notestēšanai...
man gan liekas, ka korpusa vibrācijas ir visnotaļ nelielas, bet nu to mēs vēl pārbaudīsim...

Slowmo, nē, fāzinvertors nav pa tuvu un nesvilpo... svilpošana atkarīga no trubas diametra un garuma attiecības... viena resna vai divas ar tādu pašu summāro caurlaidību, tam nav nozīmes...

----------


## osscar

sinteponu arī liki kastē (pildījumam ) ?  vai tukša ?

----------


## Athlons

emmm.... kas ir sineptons?...  ::  es tāds bik' zābaks patrāpījies...

pagaidām kastē, tā kā tā nav salīmēta kopā un nohermetizēta, ir tikai nedaudz vates tipa izstrādājumu... būs brīvāks brīdis, nopakošu...

šitas projekts biku pagaidīs... pašlaik neesmu vasarnīcā pie suba un pa brīvdienām arī nebūšu - mīšu ričuku pa Kurzemes ceļiem... nebija plānots, bet ir daži cilvēki, kas par mani nav aizmirsuši un uzaicināja...  ::

----------


## osscar

sintepons lētais tautas materiāls  ::   var dabūt no lētiem jiska spilveniem  ::   ::  parasti softos var uzrādīt vai kaste bšu pakota un cik blīvi...tā var palielināt virtuāli kastes tilpumu  ::

----------


## abidox

ar, kādu softu taisīji bildes (kā izskatās)

----------


## Ambed

izskatās pēc google sketchup.

----------


## abidox

nez kā google skečup var tik smuki skaļrunīti uztaisīt??? par kasti vēl var pastrīdēties, bet izskatās, ka skaļrunīis gan uz nopietnāka softa veidots

----------


## osscar

google sketchup ir jau gatavi modeļi  ::  daži ir ļoti smuki. vajag tik scale vai rotate un izmanto vesels !

----------


## Athlons

ir ir google sketch up...
pat skaļrunīti pats taisīju, tikai līdz galam nepabeidzu, slinkums... trūkst auzmugurē groza...

bai ze vej... nesanāca aizbraukt minētajā velobraucienā, no ūdens nobijos...  ::  tāpēc pa brīvdienām padarbojos pie subjekta...
salīmēju kasti tā kārtīgi, _nogermetizēju_ kā sacīt jāsaka... un nopakoju ar vatelīnu (vai kā sauc to materiāli, ko agrāk izmantoja mēbelēm?...)...
tikai slinkums tagad bildes ielikt... gan jau kādreiz...
tagad nodarbojos ar sakarīga aktīvā filtra uzbūves jautājumu...

----------


## abidox

> google sketchup ir jau gatavi modeļi  daži ir ļoti smuki. vajag tik scale vai rotate un izmanto vesels !


 kurā vietā - man ir google sketchup, bet nēēsmu manījis, ka tur būtu, kas līdzīgs skaļrunim

----------


## osscar

ir podziņa - get models - kastīte ar dzeltenu bultu - ieraksti speaker  ::

----------


## JDat

> ...nēēsmu manījis, ka tur būtu, kas līdzīgs skaļrunim


 Tak Athlons pats pielaboja vai tml.




> ir ir google sketch up...
> pat skaļrunīti pats taisīju, tikai līdz galam nepabeidzu, slinkums... trūkst auzmugurē groza...


 Un tas ko osscar saka.

----------


## abidox

> ir podziņa - get models - kastīte ar dzeltenu bultu - ieraksti speaker


 
jācer, ka tas darbojās bez interneta (ciest nevaru, ka tagad daudzām programmām vajag lai nets būtu pieslēgts un tad ti pēc tam maksā par trafiku)

----------


## osscar

Cerēt  tu vari  ::  bet mūsdienās bez interneta vairs nevar....

----------


## JDat

> ...un tad ti pēc tam maksā par trafiku)


 KO? Kas tad tev par internetu? Mobīlais vai? Nav pieejas pie Lattelecom DSL?

----------


## marizo

JDat, ceru, ka Tavs pārsteigums ir viltots. 
Vai arī galīgi neesi lietas kursā par LTC pieejamību.

----------


## JDat

> JDat, ceru, ka Tavs pārsteigums ir viltots. 
> Vai arī galīgi neesi lietas kursā par LTC pieejamību.


 Laikam pārvērtos par galīgu rīdzinieku. Dzimtajā Aglonā arī ir DSL... Es nomirtu ja mani atvienotu no interneta. IR kāda karte ar DSL pieejamību valstī?  Nu ja jau tāsa situācija valstī, tad nav ko teikt, nošaut tos buržujus. KAs notiek ar LMT, Neder internets pa 19 Ls? Itkā neierobežots... Vispār pēdējo reizi atceros trafiku skaitīsnu ap kādu 2002 gadu, kad ārzemes maksāja 12-20 santīmi par MB. Bija jāķīmiķo proxy lai var pa velti sēdēt ārzemēs...

Labi, baigais offtopic.

Labāk lai Athlons pastāsta ko jaunu par suba būvēšanu...

----------


## Zigis

> JDat, ceru, ka Tavs pārsteigums ir viltots. 
> Vai arī galīgi neesi lietas kursā par LTC pieejamību.
> 
> 
>   IR kāda karte ar DSL pieejamību valstī?


 Tā karte izskatītos apmēram tā - ārpus Rīgas un vēl dažiem laimīgiem, bet maziem punktiem - pilnīgs vāks.
Katrā ziņā, ja cilvēks grib un var atļauties tādu greznību, kā dzīvot lauku mājā, tad lielākoties ar mobiļņiku lieliskajām iespējām jāsamierinās.
Kādreiz lattelas mātes kompānija saucās Tilt's Comunications, vai kaut kā tā. Tads mazs tas deķītis viņiem sanāca.

----------


## abidox

> Cerēt  tu vari  bet mūsdienās bez interneta vairs nevar....


 man LTC līnija ir pāri ceļam un kaimiņam ir tas nets, bet, kad aizrakstīju uz LTC viņi nevarot ievilks -pareizi priekš kam čakarēties un kādus max 200m vada arī žēl. pašam neta nav - izmantoju dažādas iespējas, kur tikt pie neta. Bet tā atklāti tas ir stulbi, ka sataisa softu, kam vajag  jabūt tiešsaistē lai tas darbotos. Softs ir softs - iedomājieties operētājsistēmu, kas darbotos tikai ja ir nets (ja neta nav tad nemaz nestartējas) ja reiz ir softs, kuru es instalēju un  kas aizņem vietu uz cietā diska tad vēlos lai tas būtu autonoms nevis visu laiku kautko no neta ņemtu. priekš tā ir dažādi on-line rīki, kurus darbina pārlūkā nevis vēl instalē (izņēmumi gan ir jo dažiem jāinstalē maziņa programmiņa lai dator saprastu kas jādara, bet tad tā programmiņa nepārsniedz dažus megabaitus). vēl labāk izskatītos šaādi: lai skatītos DVD filmu (veikalā pirktu) DVD vajag internetu lai nolasītu disku!!! - ceru, ka saprotat cik stulbi tas ir.

tāpat arī DrivverDetective, ko tagad visur pakaļ met, bet nejau tur tas suns aprakts, lieta tāda, ka kompī essošās komponentes, tikpat ir jau ar iestrādātie ID pēc kuriem arī atpazīst kas pa hārdwāri, bet nē tā vietā lai pēc ID vienkārši izmestu sarakstu, kādi dzelži ir PC viņš ņem un konektējas ar internetu, bet, ko darīt teiksim tā, kad ir kāds PC kam vajag draiversus un netu nevar viņam tieši pieslēgt un teiksim tā mātene kāda specifiska. diemžēl lielākā daļa programmu vairs nepilda savas funkcijas normāli un pat 5 gadīgiem dzelžiem nespēj identificēt kas tie ir. tākā nost ar programām, kas nestrādā bez neta.

----------


## abidox

> JDat, ceru, ka Tavs pārsteigums ir viltots. 
> Vai arī galīgi neesi lietas kursā par LTC pieejamību.
> 
> 
>  Laikam pārvērtos par galīgu rīdzinieku. Dzimtajā Aglonā arī ir DSL... Es nomirtu ja mani atvienotu no interneta. IR kāda karte ar DSL pieejamību valstī?  Nu ja jau tāsa situācija valstī, tad nav ko teikt, nošaut tos buržujus. KAs notiek ar LMT, Neder internets pa 19 Ls? Itkā neierobežots... Vispār pēdējo reizi atceros trafiku skaitīsnu ap kādu 2002 gadu, kad ārzemes maksāja 12-20 santīmi par MB. Bija jāķīmiķo proxy lai var pa velti sēdēt ārzemēs...
> 
> Labi, baigais offtopic.
> 
> Labāk lai Athlons pastāsta ko jaunu par suba būvēšanu...


 Bezlimita = 10GB/mēn un nogriž ātrumu uz 0,1 - 0,3 KB/s (saprotamāk nets neiet - pat ss.lv never vaļā) citreiz pat nogriež ātrāk par tiem 10 GB

tad jau labāk ZZ 4x 1,75 LS pa mēnesi un naktīs no 24:00 - 06:00 bezmaksas (limits 10 GB un ja nogriž tad arī uz 125 KB/S un ne mazāk) un tā ar tiem 125 var ap 40 GB mēnesī nolietot bezmaksas režīmā pārējā laikā jau 0.04 LVL par MB un zona arī laba un sakari šobrīd toč labāki nekā LMT jo LMT pāris gadus atpakaļ sāka ļoti nekvalitatīvi darboties (tehniskā ziņā) TELE2 neskatoties uz saviem meteorītiem pēdējo gadu laikā vismaz tīklu saveduši pienācīgā līmenī un vēl paplašinājuši

----------


## Athlons

Tāks... saspamojuši beztēmā esat...   ::  

Lai neaizietu vēl vairāk offtopikā, papildināšu pamattēmu...
Pamazītiņām subs sāk iegūt iecerēto izskatu...



Tas gan vēl tikai vienreiz norullēts, rullēs vēl, un pēc tam ar laku pāri...   ::  

Lai likvidētu šaubas par to, ar kādu progu zīmēju skaļrunīti un izmantotu laiku kamēr tas nav ieskrūvēts korpusā, saņēmos un pabeidzu skaļruņa modeli iekš Google Sketch Up...



Ja kādam ir interese paspēlēties ar Sketch Up-u, vai arī uzprojektēt kādu skandu (atšķirībā no citiem, man šis vārds patīk) ar šādu skaļruni, varat lejuplādēt *.skp failu*  (datni)...  ::

----------


## abidox

Labi nostrādāts! hren pateiks no kāda materiāla korpuss taisīt, izskatās, kā pro rūpnīcas ražojums, nojaušu, ka gatavs viņš izskatīsies kā laba brenda ražojums, un iekšas arī rūpīgi nostrādātas. Bet  kādā krāsā būs (izskatās, ka pagaidām ir tikai ar grunteni nokrāsots). tas skaļrunītis arī labi nostrādāts - laikam vairāku nedēļu darbs lai tādu uztaisītu, un kā tos vadiņus izlocīt (3D maxā bīju redzējis gatavās figūras, kuras apstrādājot varēja tādas detaļas iegūt)

----------


## Slowmo

abidox, nevajag tā stresot. Programma tak bez interneta darbojas. Visiem tak nav vajadzīgi visi pieejamie 3D modeļi. Tad instalācija simtiem gigabaitu aizņemtu. Un tā modeļu datubāze visu laiku tiek paplašināta, tāpēc lokāli turēt sev kopiju nav īsti racionāli.

----------


## ansius

jautājums, a tev pie lielākiem basiem fazu invertoru trubas nesvilpo, jo diametrs viņām tāds baisīgi mazs.

----------


## abidox

> abidox, nevajag tā stresot. Programma tak bez interneta darbojas. Visiem tak nav vajadzīgi visi pieejamie 3D modeļi. Tad instalācija simtiem gigabaitu aizņemtu. Un tā modeļu datubāze visu laiku tiek paplašināta, tāpēc lokāli turēt sev kopiju nav īsti racionāli.


 
jā bet kautkādu nelielu defaulto datubāzi gan derētu

----------


## Athlons

> Labi nostrādāts! hren pateiks no kāda materiāla korpuss taisīt, izskatās, kā pro rūpnīcas ražojums, nojaušu, ka gatavs viņš izskatīsies kā laba brenda ražojums...


 Paldies! bet nevajag jau pārspīlēt...   ::  



> ...Bet  kādā krāsā būs (izskatās, ka pagaidām ir tikai ar grunteni nokrāsots)...


 tādā arī būs... pēc mēbeļu krāsošanas palika pāri pusbundža ar šokolādes krāsas krāsu... kad vēlreiz nokrāsošu un rūpīgi vairākas reizes nolakošu, vajadzētu izskatīties ļoti ok...



> ...tas skaļrunītis arī labi nostrādāts - laikam vairāku nedēļu darbs lai tādu uztaisītu, un kā tos vadiņus izlocīt...


 pa pāris vakariem var uzbakstīt tādu modeli... lineāls, bīdmērs un kaudze ar entuziasmu...  :: 
un vadiņiem jāizmanto tāda funkcija kā _follow me_, kad rimbulīti "extrudē" pa vajadzīgo līkni...



> jautājums, a tev pie lielākiem basiem fazu invertoru trubas nesvilpo, jo diametrs viņām tāds baisīgi mazs.


 nemaz ar nav tik mazs - 50 mm iekšējais diametrs, turklāt tās ir divas...  ::

----------


## ddff

Mani arii dara baziigu tas faazinvertors. Vareetu buut turbulences efekti, vai kaa angliski saka "choffing". Es taisiitu iisaaku bet ar lielaaku laukumu. Starp citu, uz kaadu freq. skanjots?

ddff

----------


## abidox

> tādā arī būs... pēc mēbeļu krāsošanas palika pāri pusbundža ar šokolādes krāsas krāsu... kad vēlreiz nokrāsošu un rūpīgi vairākas reizes nolakošu, vajadzētu izskatīties ļoti ok...


 es tā domās piemetu, kā izskatīsies galarezultāts - vajadzētu būt OK - skaists lakots šok krāsas subs.
bet nu jau tagad iskatās labi

----------


## ROBERTTT

a man gan tā krāsa nepatīk daudz labāk izskatītos melna  ::  Bet tas ir gaumes jautājums.

----------


## abidox

> a man gan tā krāsa nepatīk daudz labāk izskatītos melna  Bet tas ir gaumes jautājums.


 man arī patiktu melns, bet nu tā tiešām ir gaumes lieta, un pat tad ja krāsa nav īsti piemērota, vismaz nostrādāts ir pat ļoti labi (ne kurš katrs no tādiem materiāliem prot izgatavot tādu, kas izskatās, kā no Hi-End konvejera ņemts)

----------


## Athlons

> Mani arii dara baziigu tas faazinvertors. Vareetu buut turbulences efekti, vai kaa angliski saka "choffing". Es taisiitu iisaaku bet ar lielaaku laukumu. Starp citu, uz kaadu freq. skanjots?
> 
> ddff


 OK... neesmu baigais specs akustikā (lai arī varbūt reizēm par tādu izliekos), bet aprēķiniem izmantoju WinISD Beta programmiņu, par ko it kā esot tīri labas atsauksmes...
tur ievadot vajadzīgos parametrus, proga izrēķina trubu garumu...

skaņojums uz 26 Hz... un šāda izmēra caurules, jo bija pieejamas... ja taisītu kaut kādu references projektu, tad taisītu ar tādiem materiāliem, kādiem vajag, nevis, kādi ir...
diemžēl proga ir uz otra datora, tapēc nevaru ielikt bildi ar "vents" tabu, kurā parādās fāzinvertora parametri... tur arī ir tāds lodziņš, kurā parādās gaisa plūsma caur tiem zaļā krāsā... ja pārsniedz kādu vērtību, tad sarkanā... manējie bija stabili zaļajā joslā...
dzīvē nav sanacis lāgā notestēt, jo kaste tapšanas procesā un pastūzis vēl tikai projekta stadijā... bet uz ātro testējot, nemaz tik traki to gaisu tur nepumpē, tā ka papildus kropļojumi nerodas... vismaz es tos nedzirdēju, jo nepabeigtā kaste un tizlais sub-filtrs radījā tādu dunoņu, ka citi artefakti  ::  palika nepamanīti...

----------


## ddff

ooo, 26 Hz, tas jau velk uz kino. Kaads tad ir tam skalrunim Fs no Thiele Small parametriem?

ddff

----------


## Athlons

25 Hz... teorētiski... neesmu pārbaudījis...

----------


## Athlons

Labsvakars!   ::  

kārtējā "gadsimta projekta" updeits...
neesmu pametis projektu novārtā, kā varētu likties, bet iet lēni... ļōti lēni...

pieķibināju aizmugurē trafu, taisngriezi un pastiprinātāja mikrenes... tagad tik palicis izgatavot filtra platīti, un varēs domāt par kādu nebūt glītu vāku, ar ko to visu nosegt...

----------


## AndrisZ

Skaļruņu "zemes" vads nav pielodēs pareizā vietā.
Korektāk tos būtu vienot maksimāli tuvu barošanas kondensatoriem. Tur tak ir pat divi brīvi caurumiņi.

----------


## arnis

ja reiz te taada teema paneusies, tad jaapaskataas tas suPis
athlons teica-- nē, fāzinvertors nav pa tuvu un nesvilpo , tb- teica atlons  :: D 
es teiktu ---ka ir pa tuvu, un nesvilpo taapeec, ka atdeve tam ir zema / nekaada. Lai to paarbaudiitu, jaa-aiznjemas no kaada drauga dB meeriitaajs vai kautvai kaads ticams meermikjis un jaasameera porta pienesums. tad arii var redzeet, kaa teorija sakriit  / nesakriit ar praksi. Imo, ja uz to iespringst, tad to dereetu paarbaudiit arii dziivee. 
Otrs- tu mineeji ka svilposhana saistiita ar diametra un garuma attieciibaam ---patiesiibaa nee . Porta efektiivaas darbiibas zonaa taa vairaak buus saistiita ar supja/ porta diametra attieciibu ( un protams, pievadiito jaudu suPim ) 
Par Fs skaljrunim -- shitiem visiem nav nekaa zemaaka par 28Hz, teoreetiski, lai dabuutu kaut jedziigu pieaugumu tik zemaa galaa, kasti vajag taisiit vismaz uz Vas , sheit tas ir mazaaks, - veel trubu aiznjemtais tilpums. Es teiktu, ka shii kaste izskataas, ka tuvojas -------> uz sleegto kasti. .... varbuut palaidu garaam, kaads ir D un L trubai( lai preciizi pateiktu, kaa tas straadaas ) , slinkums tagad ziileet ...

----------


## Athlons

> Skaļruņu "zemes" vads nav pielodēs pareizā vietā.


 skaļruņa pievienojumam nav ne vainas, jo pagaidām darbināma ir tikai viena no mikrenēm... sakonfigurēšu abas mikrenes tilta slēgumā, tad skaļrunim "zemi" nemaz nevajadzēs...  :: 




> ...es teiktu ---ka ir pa tuvu, un nesvilpo taapeec, ka atdeve tam ir zema / nekaada. Lai to paarbaudiitu, jaa-aiznjemas no kaada drauga dB meeriitaajs vai kautvai kaads ticams meermikjis un jaasameera porta pienesums. tad arii var redzeet, kaa teorija sakriit  / nesakriit ar praksi...


 ok! nomērīšu ar, tik nezinu cik ātri tas būs... nav problēma...




> ..Otrs- tu mineeji ka svilposhana saistiita ar diametra un garuma attieciibaam ---patiesiibaa nee . Porta efektiivaas darbiibas zonaa taa vairaak buus saistiita ar supja/ porta diametra attieciibu ( un protams, pievadiito jaudu suPim )


 Varbūt, neesmu pārliecināts ne par ko, ko zinu...  ::  




> Par Fs skaljrunim -- shitiem visiem nav nekaa zemaaka par 28Hz, teoreetiski, lai dabuutu kaut jedziigu pieaugumu tik zemaa galaa, kasti vajag taisiit vismaz uz Vas , sheit tas ir mazaaks, - veel trubu aiznjemtais tilpums. Es teiktu, ka shii kaste izskataas, ka tuvojas -------> uz sleegto kasti. .... varbuut palaidu garaam, kaads ir D un L trubai( lai preciizi pateiktu, kaa tas straadaas ) , slinkums tagad ziileet ...


 Fs (teorētiski, pēc pases) = 25Hz, reāli, tiešām, varētu būt 27-28Hz... neesmu mērījis - būs iespēja, nomērīšu...
Tilpums - minimāli maksimālais - sākot ar tādu kko var panākt...
Trubas D=50mm, L=306mm, varbūt kāds mm +/-, neatceros kāda bija pēdējā versija...
un kaste nestrādā kā slēgtā, jo pat uz ausi ir dzirdama atšķirība starp vaļējiem un aizbāztiem caurumiem... protams, pienesums nav liels, jo uzdevums bija nevis dabūt max spiedienu pie kkādiem 50-60Hz, bet gan pavilkt max nedaudz uz leju -3dB punktu AFR... nav jau estrādes subs, kur vaig max SPL izdabūt... turklāt sver viņš reizes divas vairāk par dažu labu pro subu...  ::

----------


## arnis

kastes svars tieshaa veidaa nenosaka NEKO  ::  
par 50 un 60hz-- diivaini- WINISD gjenereetajaa liiknee neko baigi zemu -3dB punktu neredzu . Jo idejiski, cilveeka auss tomeer pie maajas SPL liimenjiem juutami labaak uztvers tos 50-60hz, nekaa tos 30-40Hz. Var gadiities, ka tas -3dB punkts uz visas paareejaas skanjas fona buus pilniigs klusums..... Tad jau sanaak pretruna ? 
man gan vairaak patiktu redzeet reaalus meeriijumus...

----------


## Athlons

ok... svars, protams, neko tieši nedod... kaut gan esmu lasījis citu viedokli:



> ...lai rūciens nāktu no izstarotāja un fāzinvertora cauruma (ja tāds pastāv), nevis grabētu visa kaste, svarīga ir *masa*. Tāpēc nevar skopoties ar 20 mm saplāksni. Taisīju pat "kārtaino pīrāgu", kas kastes iekšpusē starp brusām sabiezināts ar skaideni (MDF). Būtu ideāli, ja sitot ar dūri pa subu, efekts būtu tāds pat, kā sitot pa nesen gāztas varenas priedes celmu...


 ar winisd spēlējoties, šim skaļrunim kā optimumu atradu 50 l tilpumu... ja taisa 80-100 l kasti, tad tā līkne ir pavisam smuka, bet nu šito kluci jau nav īsti kur grūst...  ::  80 litrus pagaidām nevaru atļauties kkur neuzkrītoši nolikt...
pie šitāda tilpuma mainot noskaņojuma frekvenci, pacēlums, kā likums, brauc uz augstākām frekv, tieši tāpatās kā relatīvais -3dB punkts... un +3dB pie kkādiem 110Hz un -3dB pie 50Hz man nevajag... +2dB pie 50Hz un -3dB pie 30Hz ir baigi ok... vismaz teorijā...   :: 
apsolos - tiklīdz būs iespēja, pamērīšu praktiski...

----------


## arnis

Nu prieksh tam jau ribas ir domaatas lai nebuutu ntie centimetri sienu biezuma jaataisa.
var jau protams n paneljus liimeet, bet manupraat, maajas apstaakljos, kur subu laizh liidz kaadiem 70-80Hz un spiediens uz kastes sienaam ir saliidzinoshi neliels, shaubos vai kaads audiofiils ir gatavs aklajos testos pateikt, ka tajaa kastee ir 18mm firnieris + ribas, bet luuk shajaa - divpanelju ar dazhaadu absorbciju liimeejums ( tur tak abiem saliidzinaamajiem, iipashi 75zt driveriem buus lielaaka atshkjiriiba juutiibaas / parametros,, nekaa atshkjirsies taas kastes skaneejums ) . Bet nu --- peec buutiibas te jau saakas matu skaldiishana...

Soore , bet man vnk izbesiija tas, ka saliidzina ar pro vieglajaam kasteem --- bet tu varbuut padomaa, uz kaa reekjina taas kastes ir tik vieglas. Es te nerunaaju par leeto galu/ riktiigo shirpotrebu, bet visaam normaalaam kasteem ir ribas, + ir jauni un viegli driveri , nevis 6,5 kilogramiigi 30w ferriiti
PS- un ja tu to uztversi personiski, nedusmoshos , jo Athlon tehnologjijas/ produkti man tieshaam nesimpatizee  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Athlonam toč nav probmēmu tikt pie mērinstrumentiem. Ja pacentīsies, tad ar visām līknēm varēsiet skatīties kas sanācis. Pie tam pieliks direktoru pie klausīšanās un būs ar eksperta viedoklis. Turās Athlon!  ::

----------


## Janis

Kurš no WinISD datubāzes  skaļruņiem tika ņemts kā 75 ZT? Vai varbūt ir pieejams 75 ZT 1  datu fails priekš WinISD?  Interesanti, ko no 2-iem varētu dabūt ārā Iso-barik  variantā.  ::

----------


## Athlons

WinISD var pats sabakstīt skaļruņa parametrus un šitam skaļrunim tie netā ir atrodami...
daļa šeit: http://www.radiotehnika.lv/product_i...oducts_id=2722
 ::

----------


## Janis

*Vas* tur nav  ::

----------


## Athlons

es paņēmu no šejienes, laikam: http://cxem.net/sound/dinamics/dinamic56.php

----------


## kaspich

par kastes izmeeriem, portiem.
par izmeeru - da tur jau no taas AFR liikniites redzams, ka kaste par mazu. un, pretoties/oponeet Arnim..nu, nav praatiigi. bet, aparejiem [arii man] interesanti  :: 

par elektroniku.
1. nav vispaar padomaats par subsoniku [4th order, 25hz tupaakajaa variantaa]; citaadi tas skaljrunis demoleesies aaraa;
2. 2.kaartas filtrs shaadai aplikaacijai arii ir zhopa [tas nav BP, un skaljrunim ir laaaba atdeve liidz paris khz]. risinaajums: peec shii reguleejamaa seko veel viens taads pats, tikai ar fiksetu F uz 200..250hz. tad varbuut buus kas sakariigaaks..

----------


## Athlons

Pā-āldies par uzbraucienu!...  :: 
pirmkārt - nekad neesmu apgalvojis, ka kasti nevajag divreiz lielāku...
otrikārt - jau minēju, ka filrus tikai būvēju, testam paņemtais poļu kits izrādījās baigā draza... tiko izkodināju plati uz kuras ir gan "subsoniku"  ::  filtrs, gan krosovers paredzēts...
trešikārti - nu un, ka tam skaļrunim ir josla līdz kilohercam? es te platjoslas skandu vai subu taisu, a?
 peace, bro!...  ::

----------


## kaspich

saakshu ar peedejo teikumu - tur jau visa taa saals/lazha.
ja skaljrunis speej atskanjot arii vidus, un noformeejums tos neslaapee [kaa bp, piemeeram], tad filtra kaartai jaabut augstaakai. citaadi skanja buus suuds.
par polju filtru kitu. ir ok, bija tikai versija ar kljudainiem [10X] nominaaliem. 
un, netiekot galaa ar vienu kitu, mesties pie naakoshaa - stulbi.  ::

----------


## Athlons

nu nu... kaspich! re ku būs poļu kita shēma... kuri nomināli tur ir 10x nepareizi... izpalīdzi nezinītim!...   ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> trešikārti - nu un, ka tam skaļrunim ir josla līdz kilohercam? es te platjoslas skandu vai subu taisu, a?


 Neviens tev neliedz virknē ar skaļruni iebāzt 1. kārtas pasīvo filtru (visparastāko spoli). Dabūsi papildus gāzienu 6 dB/oct.

----------


## kaspich

fail. peec buutiibas nepareizi.

papildus R - zudumi
milziigs gabariits, izmaksas
pasliktinaas damping.

jaalieto AKTIIVI filtri [to lietotaajs arii meegjina dariit]

taaks, shim te paarreekjini:
R9/10/11
C13/14/15

katraa zinjaa, izskataas peec 2.kaartas filtra, kam priekshaa pirkabinaats R9/C13
sheit ganC14/C15 varetu buut ok [ir versija, kur to nominaali ir 10X lielaaki]  :: 

veel: paarbaudi filtra C16/R12//R5 nogrieshanas F.

un, protams, C10 un C17 nomainiit pret nepolaarajiem!

+R13; R14 uz gnd, ne V- [nez, kursh sho izdomaaja..]

----------


## Athlons

nu ko... paspārdīsim vecu topiku?...   ::  

tātad... cīnoties ar laika trūkumu un tehniskām ķibelēm, esmu pavirzījies nedaudz tālāk šajā prodžektā...

kā jau priekšpēdējā postā minēju, būvēju subfiltru... beidzot subjekts ir pabeikts un funcikliert tā kā tas bija iecerēts...  :: 
izkodināts tika pagājušo gad, un pat salodēts bija... tikai biju, kā izrādās, aizmirsis visas zemes savienot kopā... rezultātā ilgi brīnījos par efektu, kad ZF skaļuma regulators regulē AF sekciju...   ::  

shēma:


salīdzinājums ar poļu kitu:   ::  


testēšanas un mērījumu stadijā (sorre, par bilžu kvalitāti):




Tā kā man bija iespēja uzņemt reālās (vismaz aptuveni) frekvenču līknes, tad es to arī izdarīju...

viena kanāla augšu un apakšu sadalījums:


apakšu summa un viena kanāla augšas:


Liels, kā saka, paldies JDat-am par testa set-up...  :: 

Tagad SUB2010 ir salikts kopā un var baudīt "pērkonu"...  :: 
nu lāb, vēl jau gala pakāpe nav pabeigta, jo ar vienu pliku TDA mikreni nav aršana, kut kāds nebūt vāks vēl jātaisa... īsāk sakot, darbs vēl ir...
kopsalikuma bildes nav, jo subs atradās slikti apgaismotā vietā un fočiks ar zibeni, protams, nebija paķēries līdzi...

----------


## JDat

Kāds tur paldies. Puksēšana aiz laika trukuma no manas puses. Galvenais lai katram normālam lodāmuristam mājās ir audio spektra analiztors. Par tām līknēm. Mērīšanas lmeņi uz dullo salikti ~-24 dbFS. Hz cik tur vajag līdz klipingam. Skaņas katre? Superduperbiezā integrētā realtek mikrene uz mātesdēļa ar Line in.  ::  Par līknēm... Pirmajā transfer funkcija. Laba rotaļlieta, kad grib paskatītie AFR aparātam. Viss smuki redzās. Tomēr nācās biku parspīlēt. Bij jāuzliek ļooti smalka rezolīcija lai redz kā apakšas strādā. Bet tik un tā nav pārliecība ka viss korekti, jo skaņas karte arī var samelot pašā zemajā galā. Otra līkne...  Sporta pēc uz RTA paņemts. SUB volime ručķa uz MAX. Attiecīgi bubinam iedod  +6 db līmeni pret kopējo. Mērījumi primitīvi, bez zinātniskas pieejas, bet tik un tā dod nojausmu kā strādā aparāts. Montāža glīta un taisīta ar lāzergludekli. Kā skan? Es nez, neklausījos īpaši, bet Athlonam patika. Visu vakaru klausījās savus gabalus un atzina ka skan labāk par širpatreba 2.1 sistēmu.  :: 

Enīvej. Labs darbiņš. Man ne kad nepietiktu entuāzisma lai ķertos kaut kam tādam klāt.

----------

